# Wismec Exo Skeleton ES300



## Stosta (23/5/17)

I was actually saying to someone the other day that I wish we had more "see-through" mods available to us. I liked the look of the Rabox, but it was just a little too bulky to have me pull the trigger (got really close though!). Enter the Wismec Exo Skeleton ES300...




It has all the standard features that you would expect from a mod. The only interesting feature I could find was that it can operate on two *OR *three cells.

The case around the mod is interchangeable, and it has LEDs in it that makes it look like something you might find on the Enterprise (check out the link for a preview).

The biggest problem I have is that it has to be possible the ugliest thing I have ever seen in my life!  This definitely won't be the one to fill the transparent mod void that I have in my life!

*Source:
http://www.wismec.com/product/exo-skeleton-es300/

*

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## aktorsyl (23/5/17)

View attachment 95550

What the hell, Wismec....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (23/5/17)

aktorsyl said:


> View attachment 95550
> 
> What the hell, Wismec....


I've looked very hard but there aren't any pretty dancers inside these cages.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/5/17)

Now that is one Fugly setup!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Vitblitz (23/5/17)

OOOoooOooOoo that is UG LEEEEE


----------



## Christos (23/5/17)

That looks like the clothing @Stosta and uncle @Feliks Karp put on before their "snake" fight...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (23/5/17)

Christos said:


> That looks like the clothing @Stosta and uncle @Feliks Karp put on before their "snake" fight...



Looks more like the chastity cage your old lady stuck around your snake.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Christos (23/5/17)

Feliks Karp said:


> Looks more like the chastity cage your old lady stuck around your snake.


Good thing you jimmied the lock for me when I was 12 Uncle

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (23/5/17)

Christos said:


> Good thing you jimmied the lock for me when I was 12 Uncle



Now son let's not tell lies, we all know you have a reputation for sending pics of your wang to male forum members, that's the only way I know

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos (23/5/17)

Feliks Karp said:


> Now son let's not tell lies, we all know you have a reputation for sending pics of your wang to male forum members, that's the only way I know


Your memory is failing you uncle. 
Must be all those blue pills you take when dressing like a Catholic priest. ..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (23/5/17)

Christos said:


> Your memory is failing you uncle.
> Must be all those blue pills you take when dressing like a Catholic priest. ..



Surely you can do better than that?


----------



## Vape_N8th (23/5/17)

at least this time around you can physically see the broken 510

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Raindance (23/5/17)

Actually, leaving the cage off completely makes it look a lot better!


----------



## zadiac (23/5/17)

No, no, no, and no. It's crap ugly. Wouldn't touch it with a stick.


----------



## BumbleBee (23/5/17)

I need this thing

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Scissorhands (23/5/17)

R100 says a muslim cant get that past airport security . . .

Disclaimer: Its not racism, its society.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BubiSparks (23/5/17)

The deigner of this thing should also be behind bars...


----------



## Scissorhands (23/5/17)

BubiSparks said:


> The deigner of this thing should also be behind bars...


Definitely looks better without the chastity belt


----------



## BioHAZarD (23/5/17)

Why cant they just make a mod that resembles this?







I mean honestly who styles this crap

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (23/5/17)

Stosta said:


> I was actually saying to someone the other day that I wish we had more "see-through" mods available to us. I liked the look of the Rabox, but it was just a little too bulky to have me pull the trigger (got really close though!). Enter the Wismec Exo Skeleton ES300...


Something like this maybe.....





The Cloudmaker Whiteout. Not sure if it`s still available and haven`t seen one for sale in a while. Leading up to it`s release it was all the rage but Cloudmaker took so long to bring it to market that alot of people lost interest and moved on. Seen a few for sale in the classies a while back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (23/5/17)

Blu_Marlin said:


> Something like this maybe.....
> View attachment 95593
> 
> View attachment 95594
> ...


Exactly that. Just one thats not the size of a brick. And maybe more refined in terms of the design. That being said i do have a Whiteout  

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (24/5/17)

BumbleBee said:


> I need this thing


Too bad it doesn't come in yellow Bee, I find it somewhat interesting.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (24/5/17)

Blu_Marlin said:


> Something like this maybe.....
> View attachment 95593
> 
> View attachment 95594
> ...


The White out was the first DNA mod I ever saw,but like you noted it fell out of sight though the early ones sold like hot cakes.


----------



## Christos (24/5/17)

kev mac said:


> The White out was the first DNA mod I ever saw,but like you noted it fell out of sight though the early ones sold like hot cakes.


And then whiteout closed their doors. 
Was a awesome concept and there was even pics/designs to turn the mod into a squonker with a bf 510 kit and panel. 
Took to long to get to market then closed down shortly thereafter. 
I think they released their designs to the community though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (24/5/17)

You know when you are watching TV - and something ancient comes on like a TV show or whatever, and we get to see the old-school hairstyles, and we cringe automatically..... It kinda feels the same when I look at this.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rebel (24/5/17)

Scissorhands said:


> R100 says a muslim cant get that past airport security . . .
> 
> Disclaimer: Its not racism, its society.



It is a *SICK *society


----------



## Scissorhands (24/5/17)

Rebel said:


> It is a *SICK *society


I agree 100%, im a realist and look at things as they are, as a whole, our global society is mankind's critical flaw.

Unfortunately its the only one we have, our choices?

- adapt & survive
- resist & get lynched
- exploit & profit

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

